# Word of the Day: Chillax



## RubyK (Feb 17, 2021)

chillax​[ chi-laks ]

verb (used without object) Slang.
to calm down; relax; chill.

_It was so cold outside today, I chillaxed rather than go to the grocery store._


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 17, 2021)

I wonder... would chillax be the same as taking laxative and chilling?

Anyhow, here's my go at it:

We visited an IMAX Theatre and were so looking forward to chillaxing, but the auto-motion seating shook us around so violently that we were hanging on for dear life!


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 17, 2021)

A chillax is a tool used to break up ice.   

Just kidding!  I have never heard or seen the term prior to this thread.  The above is simply my first impulse image reaction.

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 17, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I wonder... would chillax be the same as taking laxative and chilling?
> 
> Anyhow, here's my go at it:
> 
> We visited an IMAX Theatre and were so looking forward to chillaxing, but the auto-motion seating shook us around so violently that we were hanging on for dear life!


How does one chill after taking a laxative?  I would think there might be a sudden bit of panic at first sign of trouble. 

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 17, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> How does one chill after taking a laxative?  I would think there might be a sudden bit of panic at first sign of trouble.
> 
> Tony


Not if you're chillaxing on the throne.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 17, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Not if you're chillaxing on the throne.


Right place at the right time.   

Tony


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 17, 2021)

Chillax....another one of the modern slang idioms and it doesn't even sound like a real word


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 17, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> Chillax....another one of the modern slang idioms and it doesn't even sound like a real word


LOL!

Just think of what a better name it would make for the likes of... Laxative, Peram.


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 18, 2021)

Looks like all the clever minds here beat me  on creating a sentence using chillax


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 18, 2021)

Chillax what one calls an  ax with a cold handle.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 18, 2021)

Chillaxing is my favorite thing to do these days!


----------

